# New hay tractor - Case Farmall 120C, NH T4 120, or Kubota M5111



## Millerranch (Jun 26, 2017)

So I am looking for a new tractor to bale hay with. I have been looking at the Case Farmall 120C, NH T4 120, and the Kubota M5111. The Kubota is last right now. Any opinions on these three tractors? And pro's and Cons on them?

Thank you


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Essentially you are only comparing 2 tractors and you have one in last place. The C's and T4 are one and the same. Just like GM, different trim package. I can't help you other than I was in the market for a C/T4 and bought a used MX110. I was about to buy a new Maxxum when I was alerted to the MX110 for a third of the cost.

I wasn't wild about Cooled Exhaust Gas Recirculation (CEGR), it's a wastegate turbo. I was ok with the SCR (DEF) part of the emissions control. To get away from CEGR and only have SCR, I would have to buy a Farmall 100A series or Maxxum. The T5 listed CEGR and SCR for emissions. I believe T6 was just SCR.


----------



## Millerranch (Jun 26, 2017)

so the T4 and C are the same. The Farmall A is the lower level, correct?


----------



## Westernstar (Jun 27, 2017)

Kubota fan here. Currently running a M126, had a M9000 before that. The interior feels a little cheap but it was considerably cheaper than anything comparable. Was a little leary of having a tractor with emissions but so far so good. It has a dpf and regen system no DEF, I don't notice any power loss during regen but the tractor is plenty big for what I pull. I like the controls on the seat, gears, throttle, three point. Seat turns right a couple inches for a better view behind. I run a JD 567 round baler and for small squares a Case 8550 with Kuhns accumulator behind


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Millerranch said:


> so the T4 and C are the same. The Farmall A is the lower level, correct?


T4 is a C, T5 is a 100-140A, T6 is a Maxxum.

In a way but not really. CNH has this really awesome idea to cheaply spruce up a smaller tractor with 'features' and offer a larger tractor in the economical range. This just ends up confusing people. It took me a bit to sort through it all. Best to get all the brochures and compare side by side.

There are a few A's that are smaller than the C's and are a lower level, no frills get it done utility tractor. The 100-140A are bigger frame and engine size than a C. Engines are 4 cylinders but 3.4L in the C, 4.5L in the 100-140A. 100-140A are basically a stripped down version of a Maxxum with a basic transmission and no boost. The C is an economized U. It ends up being where do you rank your priorities.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friend has had two T4's, beautiful tractor and great when the range shifter isn't jammed or the shift cables have fallen off. The last one went back to dealer and a green machine replaced it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey give that Kubota with the 6.1L engine a look! The bigger displacement engine is great!


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

we have a t4-95 like the cab power is fine to run a BR7060 baler, 6 basket tedder and rake hay. I find I only use 2 gears 3-1 7 mph round bale 3-2 9 mph ted and rake. would like to have a high low in each gear or a power shift. Speed selection needs to be better in the 1 and 2 range but for 1/2 the price of green I would buy another New Holland just look for better features


----------



## Millerranch (Jun 26, 2017)

So I wound up buying a NH T4 120 with the 24 speed trans. plus the PTO and 3pt buttons on the back fender, which I really wanted. Got a NH RB 460 baler, demo unit with full warranty and all updates. Now if we can dry up here in E Texas I can try them out!
thanks for all the help


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I know Westernstar spoke up for Kubota and my Kubota's are not that large. One is compact with 27 hp and my other is a M6800. I bought it new in 1999, October. It is right at 1200 hours in 17 years. But in that time have had transmission repairs twice. First time a gear just failed. Second time did have leak on disk cylinder did not realize as it never got low enough the lift and steering did not work fine.

Both times I had been disking heavy (10 foot pull disk) for about 8 hours steady. Really thought was first a bad gear and then low oil lever. Happened to talk with a used tractor dealer and were discussing the brands and their strengths and weakness when he said Kubota builds a very good engine but the transmission are light. They are not built for steady heavy work. Well such had been true twice for me with a M6800. I like the tractor over all and for their hp both are work horses. The M6800 is quieter than any other tractor brand I have been around. The size Westernstar is talking about I think are newer than the M6800 and maybe no such issue with them. I am comfortable with spraying and such as planters and cutter but not for heavy pulling.


----------

